# Jumelage à ma TV (Toshiba)



## Morgan232011 (14 Mars 2021)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Ça fait quelques années que j’ai mes AirPods (modele basique 1er génération), et j’aimerai les jumelés sur ma télé Toshiba, pour jouer aux jeux vidéos. 

Je précise que je n’ai eu aucun souci avec mes AirPods pour la connectivité Bluetooth sur tablette ordinateur ou téléphone Apple, je ne lait en revanche jamais fait sur des appareils autre qu’Apple. 

J’ai essayé de connecter mes AirPods sur ma télé Toshiba en passant par l’interfaces de la télé et en me rendant dans les réglages sons et Bluetooth... mais impossible de détecter les AirPods après le scan, idem sur la console.
J’ai donc acheté un Émetteur Bluetooth externe à brancher sur la télé mais pas moyen les AirPods ne sont jamais détectés...... 

c’est pour ça que je crée ce poste si quelqu’un pourrait m’aider à jumeler mes AirPod afin que je puisse écouter le son de ma télé ce serait genial 

merci par avance


----------



## MrTom (14 Mars 2021)

Hello,

Est-ce que tu pourras nous donner les références de ta télé, ta console, du récepteur bluetooth ?
J'ai pour ma part acheté un récepteur bluetooth pour la Switch (celui-là) et c'est catastrophique avec les AirPods Pro. J'ai des déconnexions toutes les 20 minutes qui forcent le redémarrage du récepteur. Par contre, le même récepteur avec un casque Plantronics BackBeat Pro 2, aucun problème.


----------



## iBaby (14 Mars 2021)

Bonjour Morgan.
As-tu fait les manips spécifiques à la détection Bluetooth des AirPods ?

Tout est là https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT208718


----------



## Morgan232011 (14 Mars 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Est-ce que tu pourras nous donner les références de ta télé, ta console, du récepteur bluetooth ?
> J'ai pour ma part acheté un récepteur bluetooth pour la Switch (celui-là) et c'est catastrophique avec les AirPods Pro. J'ai des déconnexions toutes les 20 minutes qui forcent le redémarrage du récepteur. Par contre, le même récepteur avec un casque Plantronics BackBeat Pro 2, aucun problème.


Hello, 

cest une ps3 et lemetteur bluetooth je l’ai renvoyé


----------

